# My Albury Brothers 20'



## oceanluvr30 (Jan 30, 2009)

My Albury Brothers 20' with 175hp Suzuki  ...sweet


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet boat brother! I spoke with an owner of the 20' at the Miami show and was very impressed. Crazy guy took it to the Bahamas on several occasions. How do you fish the boat mainly? Use it in the shallows at all?


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jan 30, 2009)

> Sweet boat brother!  I spoke with an owner of the 20' at the Miami show and was very impressed. Crazy guy took it to the Bahamas on several occasions.  How do you fish the boat mainly? Use it in the shallows at all?



I bet you spoke with a guy named Tom...70 years old and he takes his Albury all over the Bahamas and sleeps on the forward deck under the stars....anyway i fish both offshore and in the Indian River Lagoon...generally get as skinny as i can then wade. Keep thinking i need to get a used Mitzi Skiff or something along those lines as i do like the back country.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Love those boats. The first job i ever got at a boat dealership, they had a albury. I just ahhd at it compared to the contenders... I said to myself now thats a simple, beautiful, classy built boat. It was aquamist colored with ice blue nonskid inside for a twotone. It was love. Now i work down the street from the factory down in riviera


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Sleek lines on that craft, like the larger T-top too. Perfect sized do-it-all craft right there!

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I really do hope this wasn't the one the A-hole cowboy on the big 35'er smashed into and almost capsized yesterday bait fishing SE of the St Lucie inlet....

If that was you and you need some help with a witness I was the guy on the grey seavee you took a pic of. Let me know if I can be of any help. 

If not and you know the guy who did get hit and he needs to contact me feel free to pass my info along. 

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Whoa whoa what happened?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't want to highjack this man's fine boat thread so I sent a PM brother. 

-T


----------

